
Covid-19 Will Mark the End of Affluence Politics - gixo
https://www.wired.com/story/covid-19-will-mark-the-end-of-affluence-politics/
======
tacon
Maybe this will be the moment when the US population actually starts to feel
scared. Not outraged, but scared. Without a clear and present danger,
military, terrorist, financial, whatever, the current majoring in minors of
the two political tribes will continue indefinitely. Wholesale lying and
ignoring expertise seems innocuous and without cost, right up until you
realize the facts matter to you in a personal way.

